

How I almost killed Facebook - wslh
http://matt-welsh.blogspot.com/2009/02/how-i-almost-killed-facebook.html

======
shasta
Another possible title: "How I used to know Mark Zuckerberg"

~~~
jordan0day
Yeah, or "Harvard Professor finds title of 'Guy who knows Mark Zuckerberg'
more prestigious than title of 'Harvard Professor.'"

~~~
mahmud
He is Matt Welsh, that's far more prestigious than anything else; harvard,
google, etc.

He taught a generation of Linux users, then went on to invent what is
essentially the bedrock architecture for decomposing complex event-drive
systems.

------
corin_
Am I missing something, or does the _almost killing facebook_ headline boil
down to "I told him not to bother and he ignored me"?

~~~
synnik
Yes, you are missing the update at the bottom, wherein he mentioned the
readers who are missing the intended irony or the article.

~~~
corin_
I'm not sure every example of saying something that's wrong can be described
as "irony" :/

I did read that, to be honest it just made me slightly more confused.

------
jacquesm
Previous discussion here, this is a re-run:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=495334>

~~~
iburattini
Tks!

------
Tycho
good quote (the guy was Mark Z's operating systems teacher):

"It is, after all, my firmly held conviction that the goal of academia is _to
broadly disseminate good ideas for others to exploit."_

~~~
shazow
I liked this one more:

“Zuck [...] went ahead and built Facebook, and just to prove how useless
everything we teach about efficiency and careful software design in CS161
really is, he implemented it in PHP.”

------
elvirs
Was not the NewsFeed Sean Parker's idea originally developed for Plaxo (he is
cofounder)?

P.s. Its nice to see academicians finally admit that they sometimes do kill
creativity and discourage students from innovation.

